#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Share your labor and childbirth experiences

## prettybabyandi

to all mommies out there.....share ta sa mga memorable and truly unforgettable experiences of childbirth....to give an idea sa mga expecting mommies......and for guys to know and understand how hard it is for us women!  :Cheesy: 

let me start....i gave birth 5 days past my due date...at 4 am of that day, i started feeling contractions na dli na gyud madala ug smile.... :Cheesy:  and bloody show ko...so at 7am, we went to the hospital but pag I.E, 1 cm dilated pa..but since paspas ang contractions, tanan ways to induce gbhat sa docs...breaking the bag of water, oxytocin, etc....at noontime, dli na gyud madala ug nhilak na gyud ko sa kasakit so ngpa-epidural ko...and thank God for epidurals! it really helps!! ug wala pa, murag kapatyonon na gyud ko ug tao sa kasakit! hehehe :Cheesy:  wait lng gyd mi until ma 10 cm dilated nako and finally, at 4 pm, naa na gyud akong precious little angel... :Smiley:  i survived the normal delivery!!! hehehe...

kamu nsad share mga sis..... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## prettybabyandi

share ta mga sis..

----------


## bbnescia

sa ako sis kay wa jd ko ka feel ug normal labor.since pre eclampsia ko pagpanganak, gi induce pud ko pero 2cm ra sad nya wa na jd nadala,3days ko sa labor room way kaon,way tubig nya naa pay injection nga mura ko gisugba kay hastang inita, taas d i akong BP mao ng na eclampsia ko pero grabe lang akong experience basta injekan nako mura jd kog gisugba nya hastang uhawa. ampo nalang jd kos Ginoo ato, Siya nalang bahala nako ug sa among baby.akong baby nga hastang gamaya,1.3kgs ra paggawas,karon kay hastang kiata na tawn d na mabangbang ang kakiat.

----------


## luke0917

hala nuh! ako hapit nko manganak pud, aug. 30 ako estimated delivery date..huhu..

----------


## bbnescia

oi sis luke musta na?cge baya ko hunahuna nimo kung naunsa naka diha?ehehehehe btaw grabe to akong kaagi pagpanganak,to think 8months to siya aw 32weeks ug 5days, nya daghan baya ingon nga wala daw mabuhi basta 8months.sus grabe jd tawn akong pag ampo ato hasta sa CR mag ampo,lami kaayo ihilak naa pa koy tahi ato nga na infect waaaaa... akong anak nga gamay kaayo, daghan pag kabit kabit sa lawas pero maayo gani kay bsan gamay hastang lihokana.maka trauma tong panganaka,naa pay gasto nga makatukod ug balay na. ahahahaha

----------


## prettybabyandi

> sa ako sis kay wa jd ko ka feel ug normal labor.since pre eclampsia ko pagpanganak, gi induce pud ko pero 2cm ra sad nya wa na jd nadala,3days ko sa labor room way kaon,way tubig nya naa pay injection nga mura ko gisugba kay hastang inita, taas d i akong BP mao ng na eclampsia ko pero grabe lang akong experience basta injekan nako mura jd kog gisugba nya hastang uhawa. ampo nalang jd kos Ginoo ato, Siya nalang bahala nako ug sa among baby.akong baby nga hastang gamaya,1.3kgs ra paggawas,karon kay hastang kiata na tawn d na mabangbang ang kakiat.


wow!!!grabeha aning experience nimu sis oi!!! as in murag kung ako pa ana, ambbbooootttt lng kng unsaon nko! 3 days labor? sus! saon!!! nya gamay pa gyud kau ang bb...as in 1.3kgs ra?kaluoy pud sa bb ui pro maygani, na-ok rmu duha sis....praise d Lord! God is good gyud... :Smiley:  what an unforgettable experience gyud ana...kagrabe karun pko ani sis

----------


## prettybabyandi

> oi sis luke musta na?cge baya ko hunahuna nimo kung naunsa naka diha?ehehehehe btaw grabe to akong kaagi pagpanganak,to think 8months to siya aw 32weeks ug 5days, nya daghan baya ingon nga wala daw mabuhi basta 8months.sus grabe jd tawn akong pag ampo ato hasta sa CR mag ampo,lami kaayo ihilak naa pa koy tahi ato nga na infect waaaaa... akong anak nga gamay kaayo, daghan pag kabit kabit sa lawas pero maayo gani kay bsan gamay hastang lihokana.maka trauma tong panganaka,naa pay gasto nga makatukod ug balay na. ahahahaha


btaw sis mka-imagine ko sa imu lng sturya, murag mkatukod na gyud ka ug balay sa tanan ninyo naagian sa imu bb sa hospital...heheheh cge lng sis, bsta ang impt. ato ky ok mo duha sa bb dba? :Smiley:

----------


## prettybabyandi

> hala nuh! ako hapit nko manganak pud, aug. 30 ako estimated delivery date..huhu..


good luck sis!!! kaya mo yan! go go go!!! :Smiley:  share nya unsa mahappen ha...hehehe God bless! :Smiley:

----------


## glamconnection

ako first baby (girl)

4am niagas ang tubig pero wala ko magbati lakaw2x pa mi sa mandaue kaon pa mi jollibee sa ako bana...pero niinsist man cya gyud nga ad2 mi ospital kai basi mao nato...8pm mi naabot sa NorthGen...saon nga giinduce na noon ko kai basi daw mainfection ako anak kai dugay ko niad2...faet...
daghan kaau gitaud sa akoa..dili pa gyud ka palihokon kai aron ila mamonitor ang heartbeat sa bata..okay ra until pagkaugma cge rako katawa...sus pagkaudto pwerte nang sakita...guba na kaau ako nawong as in bsan unsaon nimo ug utong naa gyud ang kasakit..tinuod gyud ka sis...makatagam..abi nako grabe natong nagmabdos cge suka...mas grabe ang nanganak..cge ko ampo maabtan ug 24 hours kai aron iCS na lang ko...giextendnan pa gyud ug 2 hours...2cm ghapon ako anak...so mao to giCS ko...mao diay kai gamay ako pelvic bone....5 ra ako height ako anak kai 8.1 pounds 55cm....saon  :Smiley:  liwat sa papa...gitulis daw pod cya sa bayranan sa ospital abot ug 100K

2nd (babyboy - 8.7lbs)

kani CS na gyud bahala dili na gyud ko magnormal kai pwerteng sakita...nalipay pod ko nga gamay ako pelvic bone kai automatic CS na pod then nasundan pod dayon hehehe...nindot ni kai schedule ra a week before imo due date then walay maka lupig sa hospital ngari sa US....nice gyud as in...satisfied gyud ka pero mas maau naa ka insurance kai patayon ka sa hospital bill

obgyne - $3,800 package deal
hospital bill - $22,800

naa pay lain antos ang pagalam sa bata kapoi kaau labo na wala masangpit ngari...faet bisan malibang bitbiton kai kung maunsa ang bata kuyaw na mapriso ta...

----------


## Weena

^^omg $22,800 ang hospital bill! 

kuyaw sad akong experience pagpanganak.gidala ko sa hospital kay taas BP. pre eclamptic man ko on my 3rd trimester. wala nako gipapauli kay full term naman pud. gi induce nalang. grabeh kasakit. cge gyud ko hilak. ang fetal monitor naa ra gyud sa akong tiyan dili ko kalihok except kung mag cr. walay kaon. paets. cge ko shagit2x wala ko mo care sa uban taw wa na bitaw koy plano mobalik didto. sa critical labor room man pud ko nabutang so dili kaayo disturbo sa uban manganakay. gi induce ko morning, gi break ang bag of water and they waited nga ma 8-10 cm para maka utong. pero naabot nalang midnight 3 cm gihapon. mag distress na ang baby if theyll postpone pa. so gi emergency CS nako. nigawas gyud akong anak pag 2:30 AM. my first impression of her was "mura'g c mao tse tung". nag jaundice akong baby. pag discharge nako 3 days after delivery, nahabilin pa ang baby sa NICU kay cge pa ug phototherapy. guol au ko. nya kutas pa gyud ko. mo take lang ko 3 steps mag hangos nako. the next day pirti nasad taasa sa akong BP, gidala napud ko sa ER. na admit napud ko balik. i thought they brought me to the hospital to visit the baby. gidala bitaw ko dritso sa ER. lagota gyud nako. g-injectan pa gyud ko ug magnesium sulfate, muscle relaxant para dili mag convulsions. taas na au akong bp abot 180. every 4 hrs mag inject ug MgSu sa akong sampot. pirti intawn bun-uga. after 4 days na discharge nami sa akong baby. dungan na gyud intawn mi ug uli. wala gyud ko ka breastfeed sko baby kay naa man ko gi maintain nga medicine para sa bp. whew. mao ni akong experience mao dili sa gyud nako ni sundan. mag 3 na akong baby. ako plan in 5-10 years pa manghoran. by that time, i'll be more prepared na.

----------


## aLohaBby

pag anak nako ky gi induce ko kay wala man ko pangagii. dugay kaayo nahuman ug labor and wala kaayo ko ka feel nga nagbati ko. it took mga 10hrs pa before ko ka feel ug grabe na contractions, and sunod2x na jud to hangtod ready na jud mu gawas akong baby. dili man nuon sakit ang pag deliver, kapoy lang ug huwat pag labor nako. though sakit jud cya and all but it was a wonderful experience. nalingaw ko.. hehe.. and i'm glad to have a healthy baby boy.  :Smiley:

----------


## joanne05

salamat sa pagshare sa inyo experiences mommies...i'm expecting my 1st baby within april 2011 and excited kaau ko. i'm worried lng jud because petite ko then 4'8" ra akong height..gamay jud ko literally and i read dri sa istorya na dili daw pwede tedious exercise basta A+ ang blood type. Any advice unsay maayo nga exercise para dili kaayo ko maglisud during labor? tia

----------


## aLohaBby

> salamat sa pagshare sa inyo experiences mommies...i'm expecting my 1st baby within april 2011 and excited kaau ko. i'm worried lng jud because petite ko then 4'8" ra akong height..gamay jud ko literally and i read dri sa istorya na dili daw pwede tedious exercise basta A+ ang blood type. Any advice unsay maayo nga exercise para dili kaayo ko maglisud during labor? tia


ako ky mubo pud ko and we have the same blood type. ga walking ra man jud ko ato. suroy2 ra ug mall pero careful lang japun kay basin ma slide or unsa..

----------


## havaianatic01

ako sab 4"11 lang ko. 35weeks na ko karn and excited na sab ko manganak. e share unya nko diria kung unsay nahitabo sakoa paglabor.hehe.

----------


## joanne05

aLohaBby: parehas ra diay ta sis kay walking2x sa mall ra ko but during weekends ra. i hope enough na pud ni for me  :Smiley:  

havaianatic01: cge sis we'll be waiting to hear from you. good luck and Godbless  :Smiley:

----------


## kiekim

I had a difficult n delicate pregnancy with my first bb but 2 wks before my delivery date,brisk walking is really recommended by my OB for a fast delivery,as in for 1 hour grabe kau ko modala ug walking kulang nlang mudagan ko sa oval sa abellana and constant squatting helped me alot during that time and true enough i had a fast n easy delivery with my little girl and of course prayer is the best tool of all bahala na usahay dili mahuman ug recite ang our father ug hail mary puros ra sinugdanan tungod sa kasakit sa labor. :Cheesy:

----------


## aLohaBby

> aLohaBby: parehas ra diay ta sis kay walking2x sa mall ra ko but during weekends ra. i hope enough na pud ni for me


pag walking lang every morning and afternoon and everyday jud na. bisag diha lang gud dapit sa inyo. pa taas man gud na sa hangin and para mu anam ug ka ubos na imong baby. then nka tabang pud nako pgpa reflex sa tiil (pwde mgpa reflex bsta beyond 4mos. nka). para dili kaayo tensed imong mga nerves and pa relieve pud sa imong mga gipang bati.

----------


## joanne05

> pag walking lang every morning and afternoon and everyday jud na. bisag diha lang gud dapit sa inyo. pa taas man gud na sa hangin and para mu anam ug ka ubos na imong baby. then nka tabang pud nako pgpa reflex sa tiil (pwde mgpa reflex bsta beyond 4mos. nka). para dili kaayo tensed imong mga nerves and pa relieve pud sa imong mga gipang bati.


ako na lagi i-disiplina akong self sis para sa akong baby..kani laging tapulan kaayo ta. tsk tsk. mangandam na ko sa akong lawas kay 5mos na raba ko..nwei thanks sa advice sis.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## aLohaBby

@joanne05 aahh.. so taas2x pa kag time to prepare..share nya pud ngari imong experience puhon.. Godbless!  :Smiley:

----------


## water_bearer

murag pareha ra ta ug height sis, unya 36 weeks nko...due nko karon january 17, 2011.. i pray and hope na ok ra ako delivery. excited nako and at the same time hadlok sad... i need prayers mga sis... ang ako exercise ky lakaw2x ra sad,pero everynight lang, ky dugay man ko makamata sa morning gud. Share lang nya ko dri after sa ako delivery  :Smiley: 






> ako sab 4"11 lang ko. 35weeks na ko karn and excited na sab ko manganak. e share unya nko diria kung unsay nahitabo sakoa paglabor.hehe.

----------


## sugbuana

Hadlok ko at the same time excited kaayu makakita ug maka gunit sa ako baby. I just pray everything will be fine on the big day.

----------


## Mald|3Ta

paet nga lami i recall to nga moment.

taas kaau akong BP mao ni ingon ako OB nga i admit nalang ko. Gi induce ko unya perte man d ai sakita ana oi. Wa jud nuon ko mo hilak, agwanta og utong utong lang sa kasakit kay nangandoy man lage og anak.  Fully dilated nako pero wa pa jud ni os-os ang bata mao gi induce napod ko balik.  Scheduled for CS na jud unta ko if dili pa mo gawas ig 7am. WHile naa na sa delivery room ni ingon jud ko sa akong self nga i utong jud nako kay mahal kaau ma CS nya wa raba intawon ang amahan para mo share sa expenses  :Smiley: 

12 hours nga labor, ka 4 ra nako gi utong oi..gawas lage  :Smiley: 

Ingon pa akong OB "My, lami kaau ka picture-ran pag gawas sa imong baby kay ni hilak jud ka" And karon, kasabot nako sa ilang storya nga og manganak kay 50-50 jud ang life.


Di na ko mo usab oi! hahahahahahahahaha. Perteng sakita. Pina ingon pa ko sauna nga "di jud ko mo bilangkad oi kay uwaw kaau daghan mo tanaw, interns og uban pa" og sa dihang....pinaka major major na bilangkad jud ang nahitabo para maka hunat og utong hahahahahahahaha. Naa pay na gisian nya tahion  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kagami-chan

Mine kay wala ko ni agi ug labor. I was admitted to the hospital when I was 35weeks preggy due to the baby's abnormal blood flow sa umbilical cord. It was a waiting game for 9 days and everyday ko ato manaog sa Labor Room for my baby's NST, to check if ok ra bah iya heartbeat & fetal movements. So far, he passed the test w/ flying colors. hehe! I-doppler pa ko ato while naa sa ward every pila ka hours to check his heartbeat gihapon. I remembered feeling envious sa mga mama didto sa ward kay humana sila panganak ug gi room in na ila babies (mag dungan pa hilak ig 12mn hahaha) nya mga visitors mag dungan abot to see the baby. Picture2x dayon. While I was at the corner of the room, waiting for mine to come out and if he will ever cry as loud as the other babies. Naa pa to ang kato employee sa hospital nga nag change sila sa curtains sa ward who looked at me and asked asa ako baby... I remembered feeling silly and said, "Naa pa sa ako tiyan." She was surprised kay abi niya nanganank nako kay gamay ra daw ako tiyan dili ma klaro hahaha. 36weeks passed, the Perinatologist was hoping nga unta maka abot mi ug full term ni baby (37 weeks) to minimize complications daw ug para ready si baby labi na sa pag ginhawa (although ila nako gi steroids shot to mature his lungs in case ang baby mu gawas anytime).

At the 9th day, I went down again for my NST and ultrasound ni baby. Pag ultrasound, nakita sa Perinatologist nga wa ni gain ug weight ako baby, and the blood flow sa iya umbilical cord di na gyud maayo. This is it!, ako gi huna2x ato nga time... Gi balik ko sa labor room and my OB and Perinat talked to me and sad nga kailangan na ipagawas ang baby kay di na maayo iya pag stay sa ako womb. I was scheduled for C/S at 1pm ato nga day. I remembered thinking, "gamay nalang ang oras nga ako gi huwat. Mag kita na gyud mi ni baby..." at the same time, nakuyawan ko... I was thinking of the worst. Will he cry? Will he breathe? Will he survive? He's so small, kay IUGR man siya.

1pm came, ni abot na ang anesthesiologist. He told me unsa ang mahitabo if butangan na ug anesthesia, ug unsay ma feel, etc. He explained everything so I would be aware unsay mahitabo sa ako lawas. And so they wheeled me to the operating room. Ang anesthesiologist sige ko gi lingaw2x para di ko makuyawan, nya gipa higda nako. Mao to naabot na ako OB nya ang Intensive Pedia sad sa ako baby, ug ang duha ka anesthesiologist (resident ug kato specialist gyud) all of a sudden ni daghan ang taw sa OR nga nakuyawan ko. Ni kalit bitaw ug contract ako tiyan, nya ni soothe pag taod2x nya ni balik nasad. Ni ana ang PGI nga, nag contract naman ka ma'am. Maybe nga ako baby nakahibaw na ipagawas siya or nag dali nasad siya ug gawas kay di na siya comfortable sa sulod!

And so, gipa takilid nako ug gipa curl para i-insert ako anesthesia (Epidural). I was awake, half ra sa ako body ang numb. I remembered feeling like I was on a cross kay gipa dupa man ko, sa right arm gi taod ang para auto check sa BP, sa left kay ako IV line. Nya butangan ko oxygen sad. I was shivering uncontrollably gyud, nya ni ana ang anesthesiologist that normal rana siya since di naman maka regulate ako body sa sakto nga temperature. I had my prayer book taped sa ako hospital gown. Before the operation started, my OB started a prayer for me. Everyone was praying for a successful operation. After ato ni ana na ako OB nga mag sugod na siya. And so, I started praying, praying, listening, praying.. after 20mins or so, naka dungog ko ug eruption sa water bag nako and my baby was born. I heard him cry!!! His cry was so loud nga naka hilak sad ko apil! hahaha... Gi gunitan ako arm sa anesthesiologist and he said, "Ma'am it's ok nah. Ayaw na hilak kay mag ping-ot nya ka mag lisod ka ug ginhawa" mao to pwerte pa nako pugong2x sa ako hilak hahaha. After his pedia cleaned him up, iya gipa duol sa ako ako baby para makakita ko. I remembered saying nga, "ka daghan niya ug buhok!" hahaha I was even able to kiss his head before they wheeled him to the NICU.

After my OB stitched me back up, She said everything is done. I heard her voice as if she finally reached the marathon's finish line. Lipay na intawn ako OB. She went out to send out the news to my waiting family. And so, after 5days ko ato naka uli from hospital. Sakit kaayo gyud ang samad. Mura ko nakalitan kay wa man ko ni agi ug labor. My baby stayed in the nicu for 17days before na discharge siya. He was on time for christmas too!

 :Smiley:  and so mao ni ako birth exp hehe

----------


## DenChe

Share sad ko sa akong experience..
September 16, 2012

At around 2am nahibong ko nganong sakit akong tiyan, ni gawas ko kay ga too ko nga panuhot ra kay ga aircon man. Nya ni gawas ko ga pabukal ug tubig nga naay luy-a para mawala ang panuhot... so samtang ga huwat ga lakaw2 ko unya naka feel ko ug kalibangun mao to nalibang ko... then after ana kay inum ko luy-a nya ga lakaw2 nya inhale exhale rako until nka matikod nako among katabng nganong naay ga lakaw2 . Gi tuktuk nko akong mama kay sakit na akong tiyan.. nya akng bana ambot ngano to siya nga d pa jud mo bangun lol! (Alimongawan).. 5am nami ni adto sa ospital.. gi sukod ko thank god! 7cm nako dako kaau ko ug ngisi  :Cheesy:  . Nya gi dala ko sa ward higda2 kay ga huwat sa akong OB. 9:15am ni gawas a akong bby girl 7pounds. Lipay kaau ko . Normal delivery...
Gi mingaw ko ug panaganak kay challenging kaau ang pain. Pro ang plano namo is after 3 yrs pa hihihi
 So kamo mga first time mama ayaw mo kahadlok. Pag basa2 lang mo para ma ready. And always pray.

----------


## HobbyHaunt

Keep posting everyone! Nalingaw jud ko. At least makaandam ko ba. xD

----------

